# Schlechtere Orginalteile????



## Firestarter112 (26. August 2011)

Hallo, war heute bei einem Händler in meiner nähe, und wollte mir ein neues Fully anschauen. Preislich habe ich ihm 2000 mal genannt.
Beim weiteren Fachsimpeln, über Parts usw, sind wir auf die Marke Radon gekommen.

Dann gleich großes Lamento, von wegen, Radon und die andren Versender würden nur minderwertige Teile verbauen. z.B. es handelt sich nicht um Orginal Fox Dämpfer, sondern nur um billigere Varianten. Er meinte nach dem Re Seller Prinzip.
Also schlechtere Buxen in den Dämpfern.

Könnt ihr mir das bestätigen? Hätte eigentlich vorgehabt mir das Radon Slide 7.0 zuzulegen.


----------



## david99 (26. August 2011)

das ja wohl ma ne ganz arme tour  hätt er dir lieber erzählen sollen bei nem versenderbike muss man ewig auf ersatz / reparatur warten oder irgend son zeug... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (27. August 2011)

An Komplettbikes findet man immer wieder "Spezialversionen" bestimmter Komponenten. 

Z.B. die Federgabeln sind zwar von Fox, aber der verbauten Variante fehlen einige Features des marktüblichen Modells (die Bezeichnung ist daher minimal anders). Oder bei Systemlaufradsätzen werden gerne Modelle verbaut, die es einzeln gar nicht gibt. Z.B. hatte Cube einen Laufradsatz "DT XPC1600" verbaut, die 1600 sollten wohl wie bei DT üblich "1600 Gramm" suggerieren. Das LRS wog aber fast 2kg.

Diese Spielchen machen aber sehr viele Hersteller, auch die, die über den Fachhandel verkaufen (z.B. Cube...).

Federgabeln, Dämpfer, Laufradsätze und Sättel/Sattelstützen sind da die beliebtesten Komponenten für dieses Versteckspiel.

Allerdings sind die Komponenten von der Haltbarkeit nicht unbedingt schlechter, sie sind im wesentlichen billiger und schwerer.


----------



## Firestarter112 (27. August 2011)

Alles Klar. Danke euch schon mal im voraus für die Antworten.

Würdet ihr mir denn zu dem Slide 7.0 raten?
Ich hätte gerne ein Bike dass relativ sorglos ist.

Ich hab mir dieses WE ein Spezialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite ausgeliehen. 
Für meinen ersten Fully Test nicht schlecht.
Allerdings kostet das Bike 3000. 
Mehr als 2000 wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.

Kann man die beiden Fully´s denn vergleichen?
Ich meine in punkto Fahrkomfort. Der ist mir eigentlich sehr wichtig.
Ein wenig wippen stört mich nicht wirklich.

Gruss Andre


----------



## Radon-Bonn (27. August 2011)

Firestarter112 schrieb:


> Hallo, war heute bei einem Händler in meiner nähe, und wollte mir ein neues Fully anschauen. Preislich habe ich ihm 2000 mal genannt.
> Beim weiteren Fachsimpeln, über Parts usw, sind wir auf die Marke Radon gekommen.
> 
> Dann gleich großes Lamento, von wegen, Radon und die andren Versender würden nur minderwertige Teile verbauen. z.B. es handelt sich nicht um Orginal Fox Dämpfer, sondern nur um billigere Varianten. Er meinte nach dem Re Seller Prinzip.
> ...



Hi, du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst, dass Firmen wie Fox oder Rock Shox unter dem gleichen Label minderwertige Teile verkaufen!!!!???
Das ist wieder das typische Gerede von irgendwelchen Händlern, die auf ihren Marken sitzen und dann solche Stories verbreiten, um angesagte Marken, vor allem Versender zu diskreditieren.


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Firestarter112 schrieb:


> Alles Klar. Danke euch schon mal im voraus für die Antworten.
> 
> Würdet ihr mir denn zu dem Slide 7.0 raten?
> Ich hätte gerne ein Bike dass relativ sorglos ist.
> ...



Hallo Andre,

das Slide 7.0 gibt es heute als Tagesartikel für 1599 - absolut klasse Preis: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46795/slide-am-140-7-0.html?mfid=52

Test zum Slide findest du hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-7-0--Einzeltest--in--BikeSportNews--05/2011_id_16661_.htm

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Robby2107 (27. August 2011)

> das Slide 7.0 gibt es heute als Tagesartikel für 1599



Nicht übel. Bin mit meinem Skeen zwar absolut zufrieden, aber wenn es das Angebot mal früher gegeben hätte 

grüße
Robby


----------

